# Step Father Claims He Was Knocked Out, And 4-yr  Abducted...



## Kiowa

I admit I watch too much IDTV, but already side eying the step father...








https://beta.washingtonpost.com/nat...quTSNLcQ67jH42mtLl9zUPr9E9Px_n8Dac2Mdzo5dGlEA



Authorities in Houston are searching for a 4-year-old girl who was reported missing Saturday night by her stepfather.

Police say Maleah Davis may have been abducted by three men in a 2010 blue Chevrolet pickup, although authorities say their investigation is in its early stages. Detectives with the Houston Police Department are relying almost entirely on information provided by the girl’s stepfather, Darion Vence, who says he was ambushed by the men while driving to the airport Friday night with Maleah and his 2-year-old son. All three were abducted, Vence told police. He and the boy were left on the side of a highway nearly 24 hours later, Vence said, but Maleah was missing.

Vence told authorities he does not recall much of what happened between Friday night and Saturday night because he had been knocked unconscious


----------



## urbanchic

Nope, you are not over speculating. His story sounded fishy from the very beginning. The police recently confirmed that he has changed his story several times and it's not adding up.  

It's also been revealed that CPS was involved. The baby has had brain surgery and they were investigating if it had something to do with child abuse. 

This story is heartbreaking.


----------



## LdyKamz

None of it makes sense. They let him and the boy go after taking both? For what reason? And why let them go after they've seen them and can identify them? It doesn't make sense? And how old is the boy and did they ask him any questions? And the mother didn't report them missing after they never showed up to pick her up from the airport? They set out to pick her up Friday night and this man turns up at a hospital Saturday night minus a child. A whole entire day later and she didn't contact police when she got home and they weren't there? I really hope she's not in on it.


----------



## lana

But that lump on his head though...self inflicted?


----------



## lavaflow99

Yeah the step dad did it or had someone kidnap/hurt this child.  His story was fishy from the first word.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Three men just rolled up and took the kid that conveniently wasn't his.   Okay.


----------



## Ivonnovi

Whether of not it's fishy, I DO HOPE that Child Sex Trafficking is not involved.


----------



## yamilee21

The #1 most dangerous person to a child is a stepfather/mother's boyfriend. These stories are always the same; I just wonder how men like this think people are being fooled. (I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt it.)


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I knew the moment they said Stepfather


----------



## GodsPromises

yamilee21 said:


> The #1 most dangerous person to a child is a stepfather/mother's boyfriend. These stories are always the same; I just wonder how men like this think people are being fooled. (I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt it.)



And this is why my son has primary placement of my grandson today.  Last November grand baby told his dad that mom's boyfriend hit him and when dad went to address it boyfriend  got involved and called my 3 year old grand baby out of his name and said that he would beat him anytime he wanted to. The next day we was at court getting an emergency hearing and the court ruled that as long as mother is with boyfriend grand baby can't be around him.  Boyfriend is also hitting mom but we can't control that as long as my grand baby is safe and my son is not in jail


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

GodsPromises said:


> And this is why my son has primary placement of my grandson today.  Last November grand baby told his dad that mom's boyfriend hit him and when dad went to address it boyfriend  got involved and called my 3 year old grand baby out of his name and said that he would beat him anytime he wanted to. The next day we was at court getting an emergency hearing and the court ruled that as long as mother is with boyfriend grand baby can't be around him.  Boyfriend is also hitting mom but we can't control that as long as my grand baby is safe and my son is not in jail



Thank goodness your grandson can talk and speak the truth.


----------



## rayne

The step-father did it. We just had something similar happen here. The kid's parents said that the son went missing from the home. They found out that the parents (or maybe just the father) killed him. I don't know why in this day and age people think they can get away with committing a crime. 

I hope they find the baby soon.


----------



## SoniT

I pray that baby girl is found safe and unharmed. She reminds me of my niece at that age. I agree that the stepfather's story sounds suspect.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

wrong thread.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

GodsPromises said:


> And this is why my son has primary placement of my grandson today.  Last November grand baby told his dad that mom's boyfriend hit him and when dad went to address it boyfriend  got involved and called my 3 year old grand baby out of his name and said that he would beat him anytime he wanted to. The next day we was at court getting an emergency hearing and the court ruled that as long as mother is with boyfriend grand baby can't be around him.  Boyfriend is also hitting mom but we can't control that as long as my grand baby is safe and my son is not in jail


Lord have mercy on this whole situation  I’m glad you all took them to court


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Please let them find this baby alive


----------



## urbanchic

The other kids have been removed from the home.https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kh...ntId=285-4e4b9047-1a6e-4177-a2f1-349fd8daa43e


----------



## HappilyLiberal

See...  if I were the mom, I would have been out as soon as my child had to have brain surgery.  But, in any case, I'd be playing the drums on his head until he told me where my child's body is--because I do not believe they are going to find that baby alive.  Of course, all of this would have required her to care more about her child than a piece of dyck!


----------



## SoniT

This is a horrible update. The mother is making allegations against the stepdad. 

https://www.click2houston.com/news/new-developments-in-maleah-davis-case-community-activist-says


----------



## blackgurll

I'm scratching my head at this woman's actions.  She has a fight with her fiance during which she accuses him of being gay (on account of racy pics he sent to another man), gives him back the ring, and tells him she's leaving him. And THE NEXT DAY she leaves her small daughter - whom she alleges the fiance had abused - in this fiance's care???
I know she must be in a world of hurt but I just can't.


----------



## urbanchic

blackgurll said:


> I'm scratching my head at this woman's actions.  She has a fight with her fiance during which she accuses him of being gay (on account of racy pics he sent to another man), gives him back the ring, and tells him she's leaving him. And THE NEXT DAY she leaves her small daughter - whom she alleges the fiance had abused - in this fiance's care???
> I know she must be in a world of hurt but I just can't.



That woman doesn't deserve any pity. The doctors called CPS because Maleah's head injury were so severe that she had to have brain surgery. On the news, they said a portion of her skull had to be removed. Her mother and boyfriend told the doctor she fell off of a chair. The doctor said her injury was too severe for something as simple as a fall and it didn't make sense. The mother and boyfriend did not want to take her to the hospital but the grandmother insisted. 

After ALL of this Maleah's mother chose to stay with this man and leave her alone with him overnight while she she went out of town.


----------



## Laela

From all his photos, that man has short eyes....he's sick!


----------



## Theresamonet

If they aren’t married then he isn’t her stepfather. 

I read that he’s in the wind. Of course he is. I don’t understand how the police keep allowing their #1 suspect to disappear.


----------



## Guapa1

GodsPromises said:


> And this is why my son has primary placement of my grandson today.  Last November grand baby told his dad that mom's boyfriend hit him and when dad went to address it boyfriend  got involved and called my 3 year old grand baby out of his name and said that he would beat him anytime he wanted to. The next day we was at court getting an emergency hearing and the court ruled that as long as mother is with boyfriend grand baby can't be around him.  Boyfriend is also hitting mom but we can't control that as long as my grand baby is safe and my son is not in jail



So glad your grandson is out of danger now. I simply can't understand how anyone can hurt a child.


----------



## Spin

The mom should be charged with something.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Spin said:


> The mom should be charged with something.


I am wondering if the mom is in on it and trying to deflect.


----------



## urbanchic

The boyfriend has been arrested. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kh...ntId=285-0cf22ad3-064f-494b-83bb-a5011f813764


----------



## janaq2003

SoniT said:


> This is a horrible update. The mother is making allegations against the stepdad.
> 
> https://www.click2houston.com/news/new-developments-in-maleah-davis-case-community-activist-says


And she LEFT HER KIDS WITH HIM?????


----------



## janaq2003

urbanchic said:


> The boyfriend has been arrested.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.khou.com/amp/article?section=news&subsection=crime&headline=hpd-blood-evidence-linked-to-maleah-davis-found-in-stepfathers-apartment&contentId=285-0cf22ad3-064f-494b-83bb-a5011f813764



They found blood in the apartment


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

yamilee21 said:


> The #1 most dangerous person to a child is a stepfather/mother's boyfriend. These stories are always the same; I just wonder how men like this think people are being fooled. (I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt it.)


Quoted for emphasis


----------



## Laela

Houston community had gathered to honor Maleah today....


I HOPE that wasn't the mom who'd drop that man off at the hospital ... SMH


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Laela said:


> Houston community had gathered to honor Maleah today....
> 
> 
> I HOPE that wasn't the mom who'd drop that man off at the hospital ... SMH


Supposedly she was in Massachusetts for a funeral. Yes she went all the way to Massachusetts and left her child with a man she’d just threatened to leave due to a gay relationship on the side


----------



## Phoenix

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Supposedly she was in Massachusetts for a funeral. Yes she went all the way to Massachusetts and left her child with a man she’d just threatened to leave due to a gay relationship on the side



But she was back before he was dropped off at the hospital.


----------



## dicapr

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Supposedly she was in Massachusetts for a funeral. Yes she went all the way to Massachusetts and left her child with a man she’d just threatened to leave due to a gay relationship on the side



She shouldn’t have left her kid but no one expects an ex to murder their child because of a breakup. This rests solely on him.


----------



## LdyKamz

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Supposedly she was in Massachusetts for a funeral. Yes she went all the way to Massachusetts and left her child with a man she’d just threatened to leave due to a gay relationship on the side


That stuck out to me too. People be wanting to take back something as small as a sweater when they break up with someone (even if they don't mean it) but you mean to tell me I threaten to break up with you and leave my child? It makes zero sense. _THEY _did something to her and now she's trying to save herself.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

dicapr said:


> She shouldn’t have left her kid but no one expects an ex to murder their child because of a breakup. This rests solely on him.


I agree that it’s on him .But I disagree, that with all of the men in the news that kill their girlfriends kids, and the fact that he put that child in the hospital before, that she thought there would be no repercussions for their fight.

This was murder on his part and neglect on hers.


----------



## dicapr

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I agree that it’s on him .But I disagree, that with all of the men in the news that kill their girlfriends kids, and the fact that he put that child in the hospital before, that she thought there would be no repercussions for their fight.
> 
> This was murder on his part and neglect on hers.



I’m going with she believed the BF over
what the doctors said. CPS dropped the ball on that one because the child should have been monitored/removed from the home. There are plenty who grow up on conspiracy theories who won’t trust the dr or government but will believe a lying man.


----------



## SoniT

This story breaks my heart.  I hope he rots in jail. The mother is to blame too.


----------



## tolly

Of course the woman is to blame. She chose this man in the first place. Leaving her daughter in his care especially after threatening a breakup is akin to dropping her in the middle of traffic or whatever ridiculous endangering condition you can think of!!!


----------



## dicapr

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I agree that it’s on him .But I disagree, that with all of the men in the news that kill their girlfriends kids, and the fact that he put that child in the hospital before, that she thought there would be no repercussions for their fight.
> 
> This was murder on his part and neglect on hers.



Double post.


----------



## LiftedUp

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This was murder on his part and *neglect on hers*.



I was about to say this. Her actions and lack of action is neglect.


----------



## Laela

Which begs the question...WHO dropped him off?? this story gets bizarre by the minute but I'm glad police are vigilant about this case 


Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Supposedly she was in Massachusetts for a funeral. Yes she went all the way to Massachusetts and left her child with a man she’d just threatened to leave due to a gay relationship on the side


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saw on someones page that they found the dismembered parts around an hour ago and matched the blood.

 Nothing on the news yet. 


This little precious girl. I dont understand it


----------



## aminata

Unfortunately, we already knew the ending of the story from the first headline.  Absolutely heartbreaking.  And yes the mother does have blame, we shall see how her role unfolds.  

I think she is not only guilty of neglect but she left her child and the other baby  knowing what a danger he was. 

So many questions.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

dicapr said:


> I’m going with she believed the BF over
> what the doctors said. CPS dropped the ball on that one because the child should have been monitored/removed from the home. There are plenty who grow up on conspiracy theories who won’t trust the dr or government but will believe a lying man.


The mom had admitted that she suspected he was abusing and molesting that baby. 
*Protesters mob Maleah Davis’ mother after court hearing for her boyfriend*

*A court date for Maleah Davis' mother's live-in boyfriend on Monday turned into a volatile scene as protesters chased the missing girl's mother out of the Houston courthouse and down the street, alleging that she was just as complicit in her daughter's possible death*

*least a dozen people, some bearing signs and T-shirts declaring "Justice for Maleah," had arrived for an initial court appearance for Derion Vence, the boyfriend accused of tampering with a human corpse in the four-year-old's disappearance. His court date was reset, but the protesters and reporters swarmed mother Brittany Bowens when she walked out of court with community activist Quanell X.

CLUES: Police find blood linked to Maleah Davis in family's apartment

Bowens stood back when Quanell X spoke, shaking as tears rolled down her cheeks.

The main thing right now that all of us want to know is, what did he do with Maleah?" Quanell X said.


The protesters drowned out Quanell X as he spoke to reporters.

"Why isn't she locked up?" one yelled.

"She let it happen," another said, referencing Bowens' admissions on Friday that she knew Vence might have been abusing and molesting her daughter.

After several minutes, Quanell X and Bowens walked down the hallway of the courthouse. Protesters followed, chanting, "Justice for Maleah!"

Several people yelled while tailing the mother down the street. One person handed her a poster and hugged her. Bowens broke down crying.

The mother had left Maleah and her other two children in Vence's care while she was out of state for a family member's funeral, Quanell X said. But on May 4, Vence reported Maleah missing and told police he had been knocked in-and-out of consciousness for nearly 24 hours while his stepdaughter was abducted. He said he was checking on a possible flat tire on the way to Bush Intercontinental Airport, where he was supposed to pick up his fiance, and was attacked by three men.


*


----------



## dicapr

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The mom had admitted that she suspected he was abusing and molesting that baby.
> *Protesters mob Maleah Davis’ mother after court hearing for her boyfriend*
> 
> *A court date for Maleah Davis' mother's live-in boyfriend on Monday turned into a volatile scene as protesters chased the missing girl's mother out of the Houston courthouse and down the street, alleging that she was just as complicit in her daughter's possible death*
> 
> *least a dozen people, some bearing signs and T-shirts declaring "Justice for Maleah," had arrived for an initial court appearance for Derion Vence, the boyfriend accused of tampering with a human corpse in the four-year-old's disappearance. His court date was reset, but the protesters and reporters swarmed mother Brittany Bowens when she walked out of court with community activist Quanell X.*
> 
> *CLUES: Police find blood linked to Maleah Davis in family's apartment*
> 
> *Bowens stood back when Quanell X spoke, shaking as tears rolled down her cheeks.*
> 
> *The main thing right now that all of us want to know is, what did he do with Maleah?" Quanell X said.*
> 
> 
> *The protesters drowned out Quanell X as he spoke to reporters.*
> 
> *"Why isn't she locked up?" one yelled.*
> 
> *"She let it happen," another said, referencing Bowens' admissions on Friday that she knew Vence might have been abusing and molesting her daughter.*
> 
> *After several minutes, Quanell X and Bowens walked down the hallway of the courthouse. Protesters followed, chanting, "Justice for Maleah!"*
> 
> *Several people yelled while tailing the mother down the street. One person handed her a poster and hugged her. Bowens broke down crying.*
> 
> *The mother had left Maleah and her other two children in Vence's care while she was out of state for a family member's funeral, Quanell X said. But on May 4, Vence reported Maleah missing and told police he had been knocked in-and-out of consciousness for nearly 24 hours while his stepdaughter was abducted. He said he was checking on a possible flat tire on the way to Bush Intercontinental Airport, where he was supposed to pick up his fiance, and was attacked by three men.*



Is this some hind sight stuff that she is now putting 2 and 2 together? If she knew and continued to have a relationship with him she is guilty.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

dicapr said:


> Is this some hind sight stuff that she is now putting 2 and 2 together? If she knew and continued to have a relationship with him she is guilty.


It is hard to tell because the lawyer, being a good lawyer, is not being direct but saying that mom had reason to believe there was abuse. But he looks to be indicating in a round about way that both the mom and the child suffered abuse. It’s in this article :
https://www.chron.com/news/houston-...h-Davis-blames-girl-s-stepfather-13836630.php

And this one

https://abc13.com/mom-of-missing-maleah-davis-makes-bombshell-allegations/5294489/


> Quanell suggested that Vence was angry after he and Bowens fought and broke up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Miller spoke with Eyewitness News about the recent allegations in the search for Maleah Davis.
> 
> 
> 
> "On the day that Brittany left to be with her sick father -- her dying father -- to be with family, there was a huge fight between her and him," Quanell said. "He was hurt, he was angry, he was upset."
> 
> Bowens reportedly broke off the couple's engagement.
> 
> "She told him she was giving back his ring and that she was not going to marry him. I believe that caused him to snap in anger," Quanell said. "There is a reason to believe, based on what I know now, there's issues of him possibly molesting young Maleah."
> 
> Quanell admitted Bowens never reported any alleged abuse to police.
> 
> Houston police say they have no additional comment during their ongoing investigation. Eyewitness News is in the process of reaching out to Vence for a response to the allegations.



That article also mentioned that CPS gave them custody of the kids back because the doctors could not confirm that it was definitely abuse that caused the injuries.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Look, I know I look like I’m coming down hard on the mom. I do feel a lot of pity for her. People in her situation usually have a lot of failings in their own childhood. And maybe she really did think her kid would be ok, maybe she just thought he wouldn’t go beyond his usual abuse and she was probably stressed with her dad dying, but she is not completely blameless. 

I do think people are coming down extra hard on her, calling her a murderer and what not, just because they dont have access to the stepfather.


----------



## SoniT

I don't understand why the mother would leave her little girl with a man who she suspects is molesting and being physically abusive to her. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## dicapr

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> It is hard to tell because the lawyer, being a good lawyer, is not being direct but saying that mom had reason to believe there was abuse. But he looks to be indicating in a round about way that both the mom and the child suffered abuse. It’s in this article :
> https://www.chron.com/news/houston-...h-Davis-blames-girl-s-stepfather-13836630.php
> 
> And this one
> 
> https://abc13.com/mom-of-missing-maleah-davis-makes-bombshell-allegations/5294489/
> 
> 
> That article also mentioned that CPS gave them custody of the kids back because the doctors could not confirm that it was definitely abuse that caused the injuries.



If CPS couldn’t substantiate the abuse mom was probably floating down the river denial until something happened to her child. She should have gone with her gut feelings.


----------



## dicapr

SoniT said:


> I don't understand why the mother would leave her little girl with a man who she suspects is molesting and being physically abusive to her. There's no excuse for that.



I’m currently taking classes to be a foster parent so this is where my info comes from. In these cases many times the women are abused too and afraid to leave and/or are victims of abuse themselves and they have internalized or normalized abuse. The third option is that they chose the man over the safety of their children.

I am hoping mom is looking back and seeing all the clues she missed or trusted the CPS findings over her gut. If she knew and let it go on she deserves to be charged.

ETA:  Drug usage is also a factor.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

I’ve been following this story for over a week. I’m on a true crime forum (websleuths) and some Facebook groups. I think the mom killed her and he did the clean up. There are texts showing mom was home when he brought her back from daycare. She claims he “snuck her in.” 

I think this is going to be messy. The mom hasn’t had any real tears most of the time. She hides her face a lot. Body language way off. 
I understand she may be in shock. 

The media hasn’t released any video of the mothers whereabouts. They confirmed she was out of town 4/30-5/3. Maleah last seen 4/30. This is all so sad.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dicapr said:


> I’m currently taking classes to be a foster parent so this is where my info comes from. In these cases many times the women are abused too and afraid to leave and/or are victims of abuse themselves and they have internalized or normalized abuse. The third option is that they chose the man over the safety of their children.
> 
> I am hoping mom is looking back and seeing all the clues she missed or trusted the CPS findings over her gut. If she knew and let it go on she deserves to be charged.
> 
> ETA:  Drug usage is also a factor.


There's another option.   The man keeps the kids to make sure the mother will come back.  My cousin was a pimp and he would keep his girls kids and tell them if they ran off their kids would have to make up whatever money they didn't bring in.   I don't know if he ever made good on those threats but I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## dicapr

Crackers Phinn said:


> There's another option.   The man keeps the kids to make sure the mother will come back.  My cousin was a pimp and he would keep his girls kids and tell them if they ran off their kids would have to make up whatever money they didn't bring in.   I don't know if he ever made good on those threats but I wouldn't put it past him.



I’d put that under the abuse umbrella. It’s just emotional rather than physical.


----------



## intellectualuva

This is horrific.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Good for them running her out of town. I have a smidgen of sympathy but not really. These cases are truly heinous. Women have been found to be complicit in some dangerous things when it comes to their own children. I have seen and heard the absolute worse. Like Precious-type stuff with newborns. And worse. We need more Quanell X's doing this with men and women found to be complicit in the abuse and murder of a child. The more people fear the punishment the better we can be. It really needs to be kicked up to capital punishment with no lower degrees of charges. I'm against the death penalty generally except when it comes to children. People who hurt children aren't fit to breathe. Their only punishment ought to be a firing range or guillotine.


----------



## cinnespice

Crackers Phinn said:


> There's another option.   The man keeps the kids to make sure the mother will come back.  My cousin was a pimp and he would keep his girls kids and tell them if they ran off their kids would have to make up whatever money they didn't bring in.   I don't know if he ever made good on those threats but I wouldn't put it past him.


When I was in school and doing my social work rotation there was a client of mines who's mom did this to her. This happens to a lot of young girls either the pimp hold them or the parents pimp out the kids. It turned my stomach cause she was so out of it she told it like her mom sent to the store to get candy and come back. Saw her a couple of years later she wasn't in a good state of mind and she had black eye. My mind runs on her often. I know she had a daughter and I only hoped that she and daughter manged to get out of whatever situation she was in. 

I feel like the mother played a greater role in this more than we know. Abuse and denial run deep in a lot of families but something about the mother speaks volumes. Then the whole CPS thing.

May that poor child R.I.P. and I hope her brothers get sent to loving home with the right people.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was always extra paranoid about leaving my kids with anyone. 

I even look at my sons father sideways and I know he would murder everyone in sight if something happened to our baby.

I always said if anything ever happened to my older son there would be no , where was his parents because where he went I went.  If I was out late, so was he.

I dont trust anyone to care for my own like we do. nah suh. 

I however can see, we break up and we have a child together, Im not expecting you to do harm to our children.  Now, I wouldnt have left my daughter with him but I could see her leaving the boy and then feeling bad. ( I could see it, doesnt mean I myself would do it)


----------



## Laela

!!



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Good for them running her out of town. I have a smidgen of sympathy but not really. These cases are truly heinous. Women have been found to be complicit in some dangerous things when it comes to their own children. I have seen and heard the absolute worse. Like Precious-type stuff with newborns. And worse. We need more Quanell X's doing this with men and women found to be complicit in the abuse and murder of a child. The more people fear the punishment the better we can be. It really needs to be kicked up to capital punishment with no lower degrees of charges. I'm against the death penalty generally except when it comes to children. People who hurt children aren't fit to breathe. Their only punishment ought to be a firing range or guillotine.


----------



## SoniT

VinaytheMrs said:


> I’ve been following this story for over a week. I’m on a true crime forum (websleuths) and some Facebook groups. I think the mom killed her and he did the clean up. There are texts showing mom was home when he brought her back from daycare. She claims he “snuck her in.”
> 
> I think this is going to be messy. The mom hasn’t had any real tears most of the time. She hides her face a lot. Body language way off.
> I understand she may be in shock.
> 
> The media hasn’t released any video of the mothers whereabouts. They confirmed she was out of town 4/30-5/3. Maleah last seen 4/30. This is all so sad.


I agree that the mother's body language is off. She just shakes her head and covers her face. She also wouldn't answer any questions. I've been trying to give her the benefit of the doubt. Let me go over to websleuths and see what they're saying. This story has really touched me. How anyone could hurt that beautiful, innocent little girl blows my mind.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Crackers Phinn

It's interesting how the activist keeps using the term step father when this was the mothers boyfriend.


----------



## dicapr

Crackers Phinn said:


> It's interesting how the activist keeps using the term step father when this was the mothers boyfriend.



It’s always like that. Some random becomes BF/GF and the BF/GF becomes fiancé. Fiancé automatically gets promoted to wife or husband. They always try to give an extra layer of legitimacy to these relationships.

Mom’s live in fiancé becomes step-dad.


----------



## huxtable

How do you know someone has molested your daughter and they are still breathing in your presence, yet alone leave them to look after your daughter?  She fed her own daughter to the wolves, she is a poor excuse of a mother.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I don't understand why people create children just to abuse them. 
This baby was 4 years old and look at what she was put through in her short life. 

I'm glad that they are at least in Texas, I know they will have no problem giving these people the punishment that they deserve.
And yes, these people.
The man needs the death penalty and the woman at least deserves jail time. 
He just is beyond repair. Sexually and physically molesting children while being engaged to their mother and pursuing homosexual relationships on the side. And now murder. No. Sorry. He needs to be put down. 
And I have so many questions for her as to why him sending pics to other men was more of a concern for her than him harming the children that she brought into the world. Like he was hurting your kids and that wasn't a reason to leave him. But sending dick pics is? 
What are these priorities. 

These people have to pay for what they did to this child. 
Jesus needs to come back soon. It's enough. We're good, time to go.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

This is why if I had a child, male or female, I would have to be single until they were 18.  I would be doing jail time for murder--maybe no jury would convict, though?


----------



## dicapr

HappilyLiberal said:


> This is why if I had a child, male or female, I would have to be single until they were 18.  I would be doing jail time for murder--maybe no jury would convict, though?



I wish it was that easy. Unless you are not going to let them ever go to friends homes or let them go to school and quit work and never send them to day care there is no way to 100% keep your child safe . Plus there are children who are molested by a biological parent. That’s why my first post -before the mother came out with her suspicions-said the problem lays strictly with those who chose to harm the child. 

There are plenty of step-parents who have loving and nurturing relationships with their step children.  Back ground checks, being slow to introduce someone to your child, and not living together after 5 seconds is a good start. A decent parent would not ignore warning signs like this woman did.

The mother is complacent and an accessory .  She knew he was doing these things and turned a blind eye.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Chaosbutterfly said:


> And I have so many questions for her as to why him sending pics to other men was more of a concern for her than him harming the children that she brought into the world. Like he was hurting your kids and that wasn't a reason to leave him. But sending dick pics is?
> What are these priorities.


THIS. The fact that she showed that she did have it in her to break up with him shows me that the fear of him  wasn’t there as much as I thought.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder what their parenting agreement was

https://abc7ny.com/maleah-davis-biological-father-shares-emotional-pictures-/5299717/


----------



## intellectualuva

shawnyblazes said:


> I wonder what their parenting agreement was
> 
> https://abc7ny.com/maleah-davis-biological-father-shares-emotional-pictures-/5299717/



He's sharing photos, but where was he. How come this bf was the only option for childcare for this baby.

Sorry, but I'm looking at everyone sideways. I really wish people who cannot provide a decent life for their children just stop engaging in reckless behavior that leads to these clearly unwanted children.

She served that baby up. 
And he either didn't ask enough questions about who watches the child when she goes to work or was a mostly absent parent.


----------



## Theresamonet

shawnyblazes said:


> I wonder what their parenting agreement was
> 
> https://abc7ny.com/maleah-davis-biological-father-shares-emotional-pictures-/5299717/



Lock him up too. Everybody needs to be in jail.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

intellectualuva said:


> He's sharing photos, but where was he. How come this bf was the only option for childcare for this baby.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm looking at everyone sideways. I really wish people who cannot provide a decent life for their children just stop engaging in reckless behavior that leads to these clearly unwanted children.
> 
> She served that baby up.
> And he either didn't ask enough questions about who watches the child when she goes to work or was a mostly absent parent.



Thank you.
Did he even know she was going out of town or that she was leaving his daughter in the care of her fiance? 

He can cry all he wants, but he too must pay. 
Talking about his daughter didn't let brain surgeries change her. 
She only needed brain surgeries because a grown ass man beat her down. 
Where tf was he and why did he let his child go back to live with an abuser and an absentee mama if he loved her so much. This story just keeps getting worse.


----------



## dicapr

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Thank you.
> Did he even know she was going out of town or that she was leaving his daughter in the care of her fiance?
> 
> He can cry all he wants, but he too must pay.
> Talking about his daughter didn't let brain surgeries change her.
> She only needed brain surgeries because a grown ass man beat her down.
> Where tf was he and why did he let his child go back to live with an abuser and an absentee mama if he loved her so much. This story just keeps getting worse.



I can’t go after Dad until I get all the facts.


----------



## GodsPromises

dicapr said:


> I can’t go after Dad until I get all the facts.



Exactly, it's easy to blame the dad but until I hear all of the facts I can't.  If the court was involved it may have been impossible for the dad to do anything. What type of custody/placement order was in place.  As I stated up above we are in a similar situation and my son's greatest fear is that a judge will believe the whole "the child is better off with the mom no matter what" theory and have my grandson go back with his mom who is still with her abusive boyfriend and may be pregnant by him.  Just know if anything was to happen to my grandbaby all hell will break loose and my son did everything in his power to protect him.  I pray the same will be said about this girls father


----------



## SoniT

Maleah's mother gave an interview. I hope this doesn't turn into another Relisha Rudd case. She's never been found. 

http://www.fox26houston.com/home/ex...-davis-sits-down-with-fox-26-to-tell-her-side


----------



## Laela

^^ I just don't believe that woman.... her cries/tears aren't evoking any sympathy from me, because I believe she knows exactly what happened and may have played a role. She's trying to exonerate herself at this point, doing interviews and crocodile-crying. Who else is gonna drive her silver car? I'm sure police are tracking all the whereabouts of that car, including mileage, etc.
Also the stepdad told a relative in the past if he ever had to kill someone, he'd bury them in Rosharon, TX, where the body will never be found. I hate to say it but I don't think that child is not alive, I think he dismembered and burned her body


----------



## SoniT

I just saw an update on this story: Mother's boyfriend confessed to killing little Maleah and dumped her body in a ditch in Arkansas.


----------



## meka72

SoniT said:


> I just saw an update on this story: Mother's boyfriend confessed to killing little Maleah and dumped her body in a ditch in Arkansas.


Listening to the update on cnn.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

that poor baby


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I was just thinking about this poor baby. 

I see that the activist who was working with the mom is no longer working with her.


----------



## meka72

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I see that the activist who was working with the mom is no longer working with her.


From what I heard on cnn, the activist (something X, I think), was the person giving the update. He seemingly emphasized that the killer claimed to have accidentally killed Maleah.


----------



## Guapa1

*deep sigh* Even though I knew, I hoped that she was still alive. 
Is he in a state with the death penalty?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Guapa1 said:


> *deep sigh* Even though I knew, I hoped that she was still alive.
> Is he in a state with the death penalty?



He is in Texas, so absolutely. They do not play.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

They’ve found a bag that they think might have the body in it. Hopefully they can put this baby to rest soon.


----------



## SoniT

He dumped this little girl's body on the side of the road like trash.  If her remains have been found, I hope that she can be laid to rest soon. RIP baby girl.


----------



## blackgurll

An eyeopening interview with Quanell X on the confession and their home life before. 
That beast punched the little girl in her head yet again - the head that was still healing from surgery after he'd abused her before. And that "mother" had been covering up all the abuse.  She chose him over her precious daughter. Again and again. Until he sent dick pics to another man. Cause that was what was beyond the pale in her hot mess of a mind.
I cannot.


----------



## FriscoGirl

It was his attorney that removed himself from the case and he gave the confession to the activist. Maybe the attorney saw this coming and no longer wanted to be associated with the case, but reports are saying he wasn’t able to obtain the retainer.



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I was just thinking about this poor baby.
> 
> I see that the activist who was working with the mom is no longer working with her.





meka72 said:


> From what I heard on cnn, the activist (something X, I think), was the person giving the update. He seemingly emphasized that the killer claimed to have accidentally killed Maleah.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

What a monster.  Precious baby had no chance. All I want to hear is both mom and BF got life.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

blackgurll said:


> An eyeopening interview with Quanell X on the confession and their home life before.
> That beast punched the little girl in her head yet again - the head that was still healing from surgery after he'd abused her before. And that "mother" had been covering up all the abuse.  She chose him over her precious daughter. Again and again. Until he sent dick pics to another man. Cause that was what was beyond the pale in her hot mess of a mind.
> I cannot.


I can not stop shaking my head over this. Just ridiculous


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

From the video posted above

- mom did know about the abuse and willfully covered it up 
- the stepdad had a female mistress in addition to male one
- the step dad said that the mom was never home and they often argued about what kinda mother she was. He said he was the primary parent
- the stepdad is on a hunger strike (who cares ) and has been getting death threats from the other inmates


----------



## discodumpling

RIP Maleah. This story is heartbreaking. The only justice is street justice. I hope both Mama and her boyfriend get it in jail. Their lives serve no purpose after this.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

The body has been identified as Maleah  Not that it’s a surprise.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> From the video posted above
> 
> - mom did know about the abuse and willfully covered it up
> - the stepdad had a female mistress in addition to male one
> - the step dad said that the mom was never home and they often argued about what kinda mother she was. He said he was the primary parent
> -* the stepdad is on a hunger strike (who cares ) and has been getting death threats from the other inmates*



See...  all they have to do is put animals like this in general population and save the state the time and money it would take to try them, have them go through appeals, and then execute them.  He'd be dead in a week!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

*Quanell X: Maleah Davis’ Mother, Brittany Bowens, Will Face Charges*

Tuesday, June 4, 2019







Houston community activist Quanell X says Maleah Davis’ mother, Brittany Bowens, will face charges in her daughter's gruesome death.







The remains of the 4-year-old were found scattered alongside a highway near Hope, Arkansas on Friday. The remains were positively identified as Maleah on Monday.



Maleah was missing for a month. Her mother's fiancé, Derion Vence, was arrested on May 11 and charged with tampering with a human corpse. Vence, 26, told police he was carjacked by three Hispanic males on May 3. He reported Maleah missing on May 4.






In an interview with HLN's anchorwoman Lynn Smith on Tuesday, Quanell said he believes Bowens will face charges because she knows more than what she's saying.

"I know for a fact, that she confessed to me, she helped cover up physical abuse of Maleah in the home," he said.

Maleah was last seen alive on a neighbor's surveillance camera on April 30 - the same day Bowens flew to Massachusetts to attend her father's funeral.

"I believe that, when she came back, she learned a little bit more about Maleah's - what happened with her. But I don't think she knew where the body was dumped. But I do believe [Vence] shared things with her to let her know what had happened to Maleah."






Quanell addressed Bowens' claims that she let him go as her representative after he made up lies about her.

He said Bowens became upset when she learned that he went to the district attorney's office with information he gathered during his own investigation.

"The only thing she could do was try to attack me because she knew what I had learned," he said. "She knew what I knew - and based on what I know and what I had learned, she knows what she's possibly facing in the future."

When asked if he thinks Bowens will face charges, Quanell responded, "Yes. I do... Because of what was shared with me, what she told me, what she admitted to. And what I shared with [the DA's office] was factual information that came directly from Brittany. And I have proof of what she said and what she admitted to, and that has been shared with the investigators. I do believe she will be charged. And she should be charged."







HLN

✔@HLNTV
https://twitter.com/HLNTV/status/1135849427048882176

The remains of 4-year-old Maleah Davis have been found. Houston activist Quanell X tells @LynnSmithTV about the jailhouse conversation that helped lead police to her body and why he believes infidelity was the spark that triggered this terrible chain of events.


18
5:03 AM - Jun 4, 2019

See HLN's other Tweets

Twitter Ads info and privacy







Posted in news


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I would have loved to have a little girl to cherish. That baby didnt deserve this. I dont understand how some women just choose men over their children.

Im so paranoid about my sons. Even the oldest one and hes 21.  

So sad.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Another 4 year old killed and his sister abused by the boyfriend and mom. DHS visited this family too.

*Mother, boyfriend charged in death of 4-year-old girl, abuse of girl's sister*

*NATCHEZ, Miss. —

Natchez police have arrested a woman and her boyfriend in connection with the death of the woman's 4-year-old daughter and the abuse of her 3-year-old daughter.

Armani Hill was pronounced dead Wednesday afternoon at the Merit Health Natchez emergency room, authorities said.


Advertisement
The girl’s 3-year-old sister was taken to a hospital in Jackson where she is being treated for what authorities said are serious injuries.

"Wednesday was a very sad day for law enforcement because we witnessed firsthand, severe beatings that these two young children suffered at the hands of a caregiver," Natchez Police Chief Walter Armstrong said. 





Armstrong said the two girls were left with James Christopher Anderson, 24, while their mother, Lakeishia Jones went to work Tuesday night. 

"He took them on a 1/4 mile walk after they were severely beaten. He referenced the fact that one of the two could not walk, that she would continue to fall. Mind you, he did not call 911. But he chose to take these kids on a 1/4 mile walk to the Holiday Apartments, which is where his mom lived," Armstrong said. "There were more than 12 injuries to these young children. Just one of those injuries to any of our bodies, we would be wracked in pain."

Jones told investigators that at least one of the girls appeared to be fine when she returned home Wednesday, Armstrong said. The girls were later driven to a hospital, where Armani died, Armstrong said.

Armstrong said this is the worst case of child abuse he has ever seen. The Mississippi Department of Human Services has twice previously investigated the family because of previous injuries to the children, Armstrong said.

"There's indication that the abuse of these young babies had gone on for quite some time," Armstrong said.

Investigators believe Jones was aware of the ongoing abuse by her boyfriend, but failed to take action to protect the children, Armstrong said.

Anderson is charged with two counts of felonious abuse to a child. Jones, 25, is charged with two counts of child deprivation of necessities with substantial harm, Armstrong said.

Anderson and Jones are in jail without bond, Anderson said. 

If convicted, Anderson and Jones could face life in prison, Armstrong said.

MDCPS released a statement Friday evening regarding this case: 

"MDCPS has received two prior reports of abuse involving the same children in this case since December 2018. In both instances, the agency investigated the reporters’ concerns and the evidence did not support substantiation of the allegations made. Although our investigator was unable to substantiate the allegations made in either of the two reports, MDCPS nevertheless opened an “in-home” case and made repeated face-to-face visits with the children and family from January to May 2019. At no time during that monitoring period did any safety concerns arise or were any new concerns of child abuse or harm noted. The in-home case involving the family was closed on June 4 after MDCPS staff met with both of the children, the mother and the grandmother."

The statement goes on to say:

"The children involved in this case were never placed into MDCPS custody."

AlertMe
*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Listen.   I would murder someone over my baby. 

You laid up with someone abusing  your own baby???? I don’t understand.  I truly don’t.


----------



## lesedi

All these child abusers seem to be pro-life. You could’ve taken plan B or terminated the pregnancy if you hated kids


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

lesedi said:


> All these child abusers seem to be pro-life. You could’ve taken plan B or terminated the pregnancy if you hated kids





lesedi said:


> All these child abusers seem to be pro-life. You could’ve taken plan B or terminated the pregnancy if you hated kids


I recognize the area these people live in. There’s a lot of poverty. The nearest abortion clinic is 2.5 hours away and it’s the only one in the state. I don’t think plan b is covered by Medicaid and  Sex Ed is not taught in our state. A lot of grown women are still not sure about the whys and how’s of pregnancy. 

 I’m not excusing them, but there’s a vicious  cycle here that precludes a lot of these situations. 

It’s so sad for the children caught up in these messes.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The dirty little secret about motherhood that a lot of mothers keep to themselves is that they didn't want kids in the first place and going through with giving birth didn't change their minds.  That's how stuff like looking the other way while a man beats your child to death and coming out with the crocodile tears after the fact happens.  

I don't know how to fix this because this kind of thing has always happened.   The internet just shines a spotlight on it. 

This situation made me go look up the outcome of the Shaniya Davis case.  I'm glad that the supreme court reaffirmed the death penalty for the killer and the mother got second degree murder as part of a plea deal.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> A lot of grown women are still not sure about the whys and how’s of pregnancy.


My head is spinning.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Maleah Davis update: Derion Vence pleads guilty, sentenced to 40 years in prison, officials say​*HOUSTON* – 

Derion Vence pleaded guilty Thursday to tampering with a corpse and injury to a child -- 4-year-old Maleah Davis -- and was sentenced to 40 years in prison, officials say.

Vence, 28, dated Maleah’s mother, Harris County District Attorney Kim Ogg’s Office said in a news release with an update about the case. Vence, Maleah and her little brother were all reported missing the morning of May 4, 2019. When Vence and Maleah’s brother showed up at a hospital late that night, Maleah was not with them. Her remains were found by the side of a road in Arkansas a month after she disappeared.

Maleah was being watched by Vence because her mother was out of state on a trip. Vence eventually told police he had been attacked by unknown men a day earlier while on his way to the airport to pick up the mother along with Maleah and his son. He said that when he woke up after the attack, Maleah was missing.

Officials said his story did not match up with surveillance video which showed his departure from the apartment with only his son. Ogg’s office noted that additional video review showed him leaving his apartment with a full garbage bag in a laundry basket.


Intentional injury to a child which causes serious injury by act or omission is a first degree felony. He was sentenced to 40 years for intentional injury to a child and 20 years for tampering with a corpse. Vence will serve the sentences concurrently.

The Houston Police Department Homicide Division investigated the case. It was prosecuted by the Harris County District Attorney’s Office Major Offenders Division.

“Children are the most vulnerable members of our community and young Maleah’s death is tragic,” Ogg is quoted as saying in a news release. “We may never have all the answers in this case and our thoughts are with her family.”

Copyright 2021 by KPRC Click2Houston - All rights reserved.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maleah Davis update: Derion Vence pleads guilty, sentenced to 40 years in prison, officials say​*HOUSTON* –
> 
> Derion Vence pleaded guilty Thursday to tampering with a corpse and injury to a child -- 4-year-old Maleah Davis -- and was sentenced to 40 years in prison, officials say.
> 
> Vence, 28, dated Maleah’s mother, Harris County District Attorney Kim Ogg’s Office said in a news release with an update about the case. Vence, Maleah and her little brother were all reported missing the morning of May 4, 2019. When Vence and Maleah’s brother showed up at a hospital late that night, Maleah was not with them. Her remains were found by the side of a road in Arkansas a month after she disappeared.
> 
> Maleah was being watched by Vence because her mother was out of state on a trip. Vence eventually told police he had been attacked by unknown men a day earlier while on his way to the airport to pick up the mother along with Maleah and his son. He said that when he woke up after the attack, Maleah was missing.
> 
> Officials said his story did not match up with surveillance video which showed his departure from the apartment with only his son. Ogg’s office noted that additional video review showed him leaving his apartment with a full garbage bag in a laundry basket.
> 
> 
> Intentional injury to a child which causes serious injury by act or omission is a first degree felony. He was sentenced to 40 years for intentional injury to a child and 20 years for tampering with a corpse. Vence will serve the sentences concurrently.
> 
> The Houston Police Department Homicide Division investigated the case. It was prosecuted by the Harris County District Attorney’s Office Major Offenders Division.
> 
> “Children are the most vulnerable members of our community and young Maleah’s death is tragic,” Ogg is quoted as saying in a news release. “We may never have all the answers in this case and our thoughts are with her family.”
> 
> Copyright 2021 by KPRC Click2Houston - All rights reserved.


He better do all 40 of those years.


----------



## nysister

Those adults aren't even human. 

These poor babies, they deserved so much better.


----------

